# Cleaning up a oil cloth seat top



## rollfaster (Jun 17, 2018)

Working on a 49 Higgins for a friend. Anyone have a tip on how I can clean or darken up the oil cloth on this seat? Appreciate it.


----------



## AndyA (Jun 27, 2018)

Try upholstery paint or fabric paint. There are spray and brush types available.


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2018)

I just used some regular old satin black oil-base paint that I had laying around. Results were good. Thinned first coat w/mineral spirits so it would soak into the material better. I was advised against using latex because it wouldn't soak in as well. The paint also helps to bind loose material to rest of seat.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 28, 2018)

Boris said:


> I just used some regular old satin black oil-base paint that I had laying around. Results were good. Thinned first coat w/mineral spirits so it would soak into the material better. I was advised against using latex because it wouldn't soak in as well. The paint also helps to bind loose material to rest of seat.



Very nice.  DO you have any photos?


----------



## Boris (Jun 28, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Very nice.  DO you have any photos?



Only this seat, which is one that I had done with a latex semigloss prior to the seat that I did with enamel satin which I no longer have. This one came out OK, but too glossy for my liking.


----------

